
Binary data over Phoenix sockets - qubitcoder
https://nerds.stoiximan.gr/2016/11/23/binary-data-over-phoenix-sockets/
======
brightball
Very thorough read. First time I've seen Message Pack used in conjunction with
gzip. I like the use of the threshold approach to invoking it. Similar to how
Postgres only compresses TEXT types over a certain size.

------
jondubois
Interesting, I implemented a MessagePack plugin for SocketCluster that did the
same thing just 3 days ago [https://github.com/socketcluster/sc-codec-min-
bin](https://github.com/socketcluster/sc-codec-min-bin)

